# Free Travel - Where would you go?



## joen_cph

OK, so this person walks in and gives you a voucher for free travel, everything paid, for 30 days, destination(s) of your own choice, on a global level.

Where would you go then?


----------



## SiegendesLicht

Same place as always - Germany, where else? 

OK, no, not really. I would want to use the voucher for more expensive destinations. Iceland, Canada, Switzerland or New Zealand.


----------



## Abraham Lincoln

Germany and Austria, mainly the places significant to composers. 

I'd squeeze in Disneyland Paris too, if I could.


----------



## Manxfeeder

England. First the Tate, then into the chunnel for the Louvre. Whatever else is available I'll fit in in between.


----------



## sospiro

I'd look at the what's on at all the opera houses in Europe and then draw up a schedule and try and see an opera every single night.

30 operas in 30 days.


----------



## ptr

Never been to South America, can you do the Andes on bike in 30 days... I think I'd give it a try!

/ptr


----------



## Blancrocher

If I could bring a Chinese-speaking friend with me, I'd love to hole up in Beijing for a month (assuming the air would be breathable).


----------



## SiegendesLicht

ptr said:


> Never been to South America, can you do the Andes on bike in 30 days... I think I'd give it a try!
> 
> /ptr


The Andes on a bike? That sounds like a lot of uphill.


----------



## Kivimees

UK - half in England, half in Scotland.


----------



## ptr

SiegendesLicht said:


> The Andes on a bike? That sounds like a lot of uphill.


Well yes, for every uphill there will be a matching downhill... but I was contemplating something engine assisted!

/ptr


----------



## brotagonist

Where wouldn't I go (I'm hoping we're staying on Earth)?

I've always wanted to do a cross North America tour on my motorbike, say, along the Trans-Canada, with excursions, all the way to Halifax, then down along the Eastern Seaboard, across through Texas to California, and back up the Pacific Coast to Vancouver and then back to my home near the Rockies. I'd have to return to do Canada's North and the interior of the USA: Crater Lake, Mountains of the Moon, Monument National Park, Everglades, Black Hills, Olympic Park, Maine, Adirondacks, Louisiana... there's so much to see. I'd really like to go to Texas. They told me that there are tarantulas on the side of the road in New Mexico. I think I'll rent a car for that portion  Lots of travelling ahead!

Mexico and Latin America would be nice. I'm not a beach type, but hiking and scenery and touring would be great. I always loved all of those ancient ruins.

South America. I have a thing for Argentina, even though I don't have a clue why. Patagonia. The Andes. Machu Picchu. Panama is supposed to be great. Brazil. Amazon...

I've always loved the idea of going to Japan. I'd like to follow Bashō's footsteps and do a wandering tour of Japan... with a detour on the Shinkansen. Tokyo. Okinawa, perhaps. Sakhalin... oh, that's Russia. Why stop there?

China! I love those bumpy mountains that are surrounded by water. India. I could spend a lot of time there. The Middle East. In more peaceful times, I would love to tour extensively. Egypt! The Sahara. The Maghreb.

I have had a long-time passion for Turkey (the country, too ). There's lots to see. I'd love Istanbul, but I want to see the interior, the Black Sea region, the Bosporus. I also have an interest in all of those new republics to the north, Kazakhstan, Georgia... the Silk Road. Russia, of course. See the area where my mother was born (Königsberg, now Kaliningrad).

Europe never fails to attract. Scandinavia. Eastern Europe. The Balkans. The Mediterranean. Germany, France, of course. The British Isles. Iceland!

South Africa has the Kruger Park. I really want to go to Namibia. It was once a German colony and they have managed to retain German as a language. Victoria Falls, Kilimanjaro. Kenya. Don't know so much of the attractions, but the Congo, Nigeria... definitely will want to stay away from diseases. I'm not into death. There's too much to do.

Cliché as it sounds, I'd love to go to Hawaii, Tahiti, Fiji... Oceania. Papua New Guinea. Indonesia. Malaysia.

Yep, Australia would be another choice. The Outback. Lots of scenery to see. Adventure.

Antarctica. It's cold. I don't think so :lol: Did I miss anywhere? Then, I'll go...


----------



## SiegendesLicht

There are tours of the Antarctic that start out of New Zealand. So, I think I would do that one too.


----------



## Chronochromie

Hmm...Probably France, Germany (although probably not Berlin again, the most "meh" European city I've been to), England, Scotland, Poland, Greece and the Aegean islands, Turkey and Italy for San Gimignano, Milan, Genoa and Bologna.


----------



## brotagonist

SiegendesLicht said:


> There are tours of the Antarctic that start out of New Zealand. So, I think I would do that one too.


I was thinking of that, but didn't one of those ships get in trouble a year ago and the people were adrift and at risk of crashing into the glaciers for a few weeks before they were rescued? :devil:


----------



## brotagonist

Chronochromie said:


> ...probably not Berlin again, the most "meh" European city I've been to...


I _love_ Berlin. I lived there both before and after the 'wall'. No one in my family comes from there, but I have had a fascination with the city since I was in elementary school. I followed all of the 68er Bewegung as an early teen. It's a city with a history of intense conflict, modern museums and vibrant arts, especially for us music lovers  and an astonishing amount of nature, bike paths, etc.-a truly beautiful city that has profited from its destructive past to recreate itself as a synthesis of old and new.


----------



## SiegendesLicht

Chronochromie said:


> Hmm...Probably France, *Germany (although probably not Berlin again, the most "meh" European city I've been to)*, England, Scotland, Poland, Greece and the Aegean islands, Turkey and Italy for San Gimignano, Milan, Genoa and Bologna.


Make it to Hamburg next time. Just sayin'


----------



## sospiro

brotagonist said:


> I _love_ Berlin. I lived there both before and after the 'wall'. No one in my family comes from there, but I have had a fascination with the city since I was in elementary school. I followed all of the 68er Bewegung as an early teen. It's a city of intense cultural conflict, history and vibrant arts, especially for us music lovers


I am so envious. I was obsessed with the Cold War and one of my biggest 'travel regrets' is not visiting Berlin before the wall came down. I was booked on a trip but my Mum fell ill and I cancelled the trip thinking I'd have plenty of time to go again. By the time my Mum was better and I'd thought about the trip again, the wall had come down and it was too late.


----------



## Chronochromie

brotagonist said:


> I _love_ Berlin. I lived there both before and after the 'wall'. No one in my family comes from there, but I have had a fascination with the city since I was in elementary school. I followed all of the 68er Bewegung as an early teen. It's a city with a history of intense conflict, modern museums and vibrant arts, especially for us music lovers  and an astonishing amount of nature, bike paths, etc.-a truly beautiful city that has profited from its destructive past to recreate itself as a synthesis of old and new.


Maybe it's just the Soviet architecture that I dislike, or the fact that when I went to Europe three years ago we spent much more time in Berlin than in Vienna, Prague and Budapest, and those cities I liked much more than Berlin. Although I was also too young at the time to appreciate modern art, so...


----------



## QuietGuy

I'd fly into Paris and make a beeline for Maurice Ravel's home in Monfort l'Amaury (outside Paris), now a national museum. It'd be wonderful to stand in the room where he wrote, and just soak up the atmosphere.


----------



## SiegendesLicht

I enjoyed visiting Berlin a lot. It was very educational and fun (I was there in October, just in time for the _Tag der deutschen Einheit_ - the Day of German Unity celebrations). But I am not so sure that I would want to live there, precisely because of all the history. Just imagine having to go past this every day:

https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/8/82/Checkpoint_Charlie_-_Flagge.jpg

*Shudder*


----------



## brotagonist

I felt it, too. It was a shiver of horror, war, destruction, nostalgia, rebuilding, passion, aspiration, promise... For me, it is a city with so much past (although, by European standards, it is not that old—only about 750 years) that is bustling with the excitement of becoming ultra-modern.


----------



## SarahNorthman

Sweden and London hands down.


----------



## Gaspard de la Nuit

I'm not a traveler, I need privacy, I don't like feeling out of place. But it would be foolish to not take an opportunity. I hope to visit Japan and SE Asia some time.


----------



## Krummhorn

Thoroughly enjoyed my first visit to the UK and Denmark in 2010. I want to return to the UK and see more sights further out from London metropolis. We did travel up to Liverpool and spent a few days in Salisbury before heading for Denmark. 

Ireland is another on my bucket list. Going to Cozumel, Mexico in June 2016.


----------



## cwarchc

It would have to be New Zealand for me, if there was any time left? then I'd fit in Iceland and the Baltics


----------



## Pugg

First New York, Florida next.
From there to Mexico and doing a tour in that country.
Palenque is so beautiful.








Flying to Acapulco to, have some rest and then home to the Netherlands


----------



## SiegendesLicht

My man has been to New Zealand three times, and he raves all the time about how incredibly beautiful it is. Some day we will definitely go there together, voucher or no voucher.


----------



## Kivimees

cwarchc said:


> It would have to be New Zealand for me, if there was any time left? then I'd fit in Iceland and *the Baltics*


It's nice not to have been totally forgotten. :lol:


----------



## elgar's ghost

Uruguay - partly because I don't know of anyone else who's ever actually gone on vacation there (my dad once went to Montevideo but that was when he was with the Royal Navy and, sadly, one of my friends suddenly died the day after arriving there three years ago to work on an engineering contract). Like much of South America Uruguay seems to be an unwittingly well-kept secret in the UK as regards being a holiday destination yet the country itself looks both progressive and fascinating. 

Other contenders would be road trip criss-crossing the United States or a leisurely walking holiday in Bavaria.


----------



## SiegendesLicht

Kivimees said:


> It's nice not to have been totally forgotten. :lol:


I've been in Palanga, Lithuania once, if that counts (that trip was really all paid for, as it was a birthday present). Enjoyed it very much.


----------



## Kivimees

SiegendesLicht said:


> I've been in Palanga, Lithuania once, if that counts (that trip was really all paid for, as it was a birthday present). Enjoyed it very much.


Of course it counts! Lithuania is a beautiful country. In my opinion Vilnius is nicer than Tallinn and Riga. Highly recommended. :tiphat:


----------



## SiegendesLicht

There is another destination, even more extreme than the Antarctic and about ten times as expensive. The Everest. Only according to what I've read about it, it is not doable in a month (more like two months), and the cost is not the only issue. My physical shape is not anywhere near what it takes to tackle that peak and probably will never be. I would love to at least take the trek to Base Camp at 5,36 km height - the highest one could go without climbing equipment and training.


----------



## TxllxT

Recently we visited Germany's Harz mountains, which has lots of original _Fachwerk_ villages & towns. Goslar, Brunswick. Also I noticed from the highway that the East German town Bautzen is an unbombarded gem (so is Görlitz, I heard). Then by Richard Branson's private rocket jet (money is no problem, is it?) we would jump to the south of Spain the visit Sevilla, Granada, Toledo & Madrid (the Prada included). After that the rocket jet will bring us to New Zealand's North island for a short family visit. Back again in Europe I would opt for the beauties of Sicily & Rome. We also want to see Venice again. Well, how many days left? A top top luxury cruise from La Spezia to the north. All those breathtaking seaside villages of the Ligurian coast, Genoa...


----------



## joen_cph

^^^
Would add Quedlinburg to that list of German, well-preserved towns. But it´s been a couple of decades since I was there, so its huge historical area has probably been shined up a lot. Bautzen is on my to-do list too, like Görlitz.


----------



## SiegendesLicht

^ And Rothenburg ob der Tauber. That one even made it to the cover of Blackmore's Night albums (a little factoid for rock fans). So many destinations, so little time....


----------



## Grizzled Ghost

Ok, I finally figured out my answer to this one: Reunion Island


----------



## Levanda

Kivimees said:


> Of course it counts! Lithuania is a beautiful country. In my opinion Vilnius is nicer than Tallinn and Riga. Highly recommended. :tiphat:


I am original from Lithuania but I getting little fed up of this country. If my choose I would love to travel to Siberia.


----------



## Wood

I'd join ptr with a Brazilian CG125 (wait for me!) through Chile, the highlight being Pinochet's Carretera Austral, then on my return I would travel to Latvia and pay one of the Olympic squad to give me a ride down their bobsleigh track.


----------



## TxllxT

Levanda said:


> I am original from Lithuania but I getting little fed up of this country. If my choose I would love to travel to Siberia.


Not by a cheap price-fighter airline of course (remembering the recent crash in the Sinai desert)...


----------



## schigolch

I have travelled rather extensively, but of course there are some places I have never visited, that I would love to.

Forced to choose just one, I'd spend my gift money in Iran.


----------



## omega

Istanbul. Or Vienna. Or both...


----------



## Art Rock

Chile and Argentina. South America is the only continent (outside Antarctica) that I have not visited yet.


----------



## Ingélou

The Laura Ingalls Wilder Museum in Missouri. 

http://www.lauraingallswilderhome.com/


----------



## georgedelorean

Japan. Been wanting to go there since I was a kid.


----------



## Art Rock

joen_cph said:


> ^^^
> Would add Quedlinburg to that list of German, well-preserved towns. But it´s been a couple of decades since I was there, so its huge historical area has probably been shined up a lot. Bautzen is on my to-do list too, like Görlitz.


We visited Quedlinburg in April. Now I wonder whether this post somehow stuck somewhere in my mind.


----------



## TxllxT

*Bohemia*



















Next week we will travel to the Czech Republic to visit our family. First we will visit on the way one of the oldest Spa resorts of Europe, Teplice in Northern Bohemia, where Beethoven used to stay. (Opera house above)










Nowhere in Europe you will be able to find such price / quality deals: one night incl. breakfast in the hotel (rated 9.5) cost two persons 36 Euro.










The second night we will stay at a huge hotel (with indoor swimming pool, sauna) in Central Bohemia (orea resort devět skal) for the two persons price (breakfast included) of 38 Euro.


----------



## CnC Bartok

Daft idea, pie in the sky, but always really wanted to make my way here:


----------



## joen_cph

CnC Bartok said:


> Daft idea, pie in the sky, but always really wanted to make my way here:
> 
> View attachment 115694


Yes, there are some truly remote, often fascinating places. Having since been to Orkney and the Hebrides, I think that even those can count as similar, off the beaten islands with very little population. Maybe I'll be going to Northern Norway this summer - Senja, Lofoten.


----------



## CnC Bartok

joen_cph said:


> Yes, there are some truly remote, often fascinating places. Having since been to Orkney and the Hebrides, I think that even those can count as similar, off the beaten islands with very little population. Maybe I'll be going to Northern Norway this summer - Senja, Lofoten.


Yeah, but those places don't have penguins!!! And no, puffins don't count!


----------



## LezLee

I’d stay here in Scotland, using trains and ferries. I’ve never been to Orkney or Shetland so I’d have a few days up there, then across the beautiful north coast, down through glorious Sutherland and over to the Uists, revisiting favourite holiday haunts. Back to the mainland to Lochinver and Ullapool then home via Argyll and Perthshire. I’d have to take my sister as I’m no longer in a fit state to travel on my own!


----------



## Jacck

I still have some places I want to visit - Madagascar, Namibia, Chile, India. I would also very much like to return to China. In 2004 I spent 6 months travelling all across China, but mostly the western provinces - Yunnan, Sechuan, Tibet, Xinjiang etc. and it was the most amazing travelling experience so far. I would also like to travel across the USA some more. Although I spend some 12 months there (Cape Cod, Boston) I travelled just across the Estern coast - the Appalachians, Niagara falls, New York etc. I would like to visit the Rocky mountains and the national parks and California.


----------



## Jacck

TxllxT said:


> The second night we will stay at a huge hotel (with indoor swimming pool, sauna) in Central Bohemia (orea resort devět skal) for the two persons price (breakfast included) of 38 Euro.


I stayed in exactly this same hotel a couple of years ago. There are better places to visit in Czech Republic than this particular part of the country. The main attraction is the Devět skal (9 rocks), which is not that great either, but it is a couple of kilometers from the hotel. The main reason I was staying there is because it is about in the middle of the country and we had some meeting of friends from across the whole country there (so everyone needs to travel about the same distance to get there)


----------



## TxllxT

Where to go? In the night of 23 june the annual 'Scarlet Sails' Festival will take place on the Neva, St Petersburg, in front of the Winter Palace.






The story of 'Scarlet Sails' is pure romantic, the showy fireworks 'estrada' is typical Russian, it is all meant to transport you into a dream world where fairy tales are the real thing. Enjoy!


----------



## Jacck

nice video of Slovakia





Some of these drone videos are really great. Despite the fact that I live only a couple of kilometers from the Slovakian border, I have traveled the country relatively little. I was in Bratislava a couple of times, and I was in the High Tatras once a long time ago, but that's it.


----------



## Rogerx

New York, in spring


----------



## joen_cph

Jacck said:


> nice video of Slovakia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some of these drone videos are really great. Despite the fact that I live only a couple of kilometers from the Slovakian border, I have traveled the country relatively little. I was in Bratislava a couple of times, and I was in the High Tatras once a long time ago, but that's it.


I went on a bicycle many years ago, some of southern Poland and then a bit of Slovakia - the Tatras, Bardejov and Kosice, where I fell and broke my elbow on some historically loaded cobblestones and had to fly home. I prefer the Czech Republic by far, but I know there are some further, culturally interesting places in Slovakia too. Already back then however, Bardejov had been restored in a too artificial way, more reminding of a coulisse, and there was less to see than expected. Also, I ran into a very dubious tourist character there, but that's another story.


----------



## Judith

History is my other passion as well as classical music, so I would travel to as many historical sites and museums as I can


----------



## Jacck

joen_cph said:


> I went on a bicycle many years ago, some of southern Poland and then a bit of Slovakia - the Tatras, Bardejov and Kosice, where I broke my elbow on the historically loaded cobblestones and had to fly home. I prefer the Czech Republic by far, but I know there are some culturally interesting places in Slovakia too.


Czech Republic has better culture/history, Slovakia has better nature. So it depends on what you want on your travels. I am more a nature guy.


----------



## joen_cph

Yes, I tend to like small, provincial Czech towns, even the insignificant, lesser known ones. There's always a lot of history and culture to discover, and they are quiet, friendly and safe, with beautiful details.
For example, I once by accident discovered a strange tower, that then turned out to be an astronomical observation point, built by a long-forgotten Danish scientist, that had made a career there (not Tycho Brahe, of course, this was later). And there are tons of little castles, churches, mills, museums etc. everywhere, with old connections to many other countries. Plus many interesting parts telling of phases in 20th century Europe.


----------



## Jacck

joen_cph said:


> Yes, I tend to like small, provincial Czech towns, even the insignificant, lesser known ones. There's always a lot of history and culture to discover, and they are quiet, friendly and safe, with beautiful details.
> For example, I once by accident discovered a strange tower, that then turned out to be an astronomical observation point, built by a long-forgotten Danish scientist, that had made a career there (not Tycho Brahe, of course, this was later). And there are tons of little castles, churches, mills, museums etc. everywhere, with old connections to many other parts of Europe. Plus many interesting parts telling of phases in 20th century Europe.


Tycho Brahe has some statues in Prague. The most famous anecdote about him is that he died from burst bladder after politeness kept him from excusing himself to use the bathroom during a royal banquet in October 1601, causing his bladder to rupture.


----------



## joen_cph

Jacck said:


> Tycho Brahe has some statues in Prague. The most famous anecdote about him is that he died from burst bladder after politeness kept him from excusing himself to use the bathroom during a royal banquet in October 1601, causing his bladder to rupture.


 Yes, also the one about him losing his nose in a sword duel, so that he afterwards had to wear an artificial one; scientific investigations have now shown that it was made of brass - not silver, as previously thought.
He got an island outside Copenhagen, Ven, and his observatory there has now partly been restored (I still haven't been on Ven, which is Swedish these days ...).


----------

